# Music recognition software for Mac OS X



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Looking for music recognition software similar to Shazam or Soundhound (iPhone apps) that integrate with iTunes.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

If I understand you correctly, you want an iTunes plug-in that does acoustic fingerprinting. Here are a few:

TuneUp
Jaikoz Music Tagger
SongGenie


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought he was talking about a program that you could hear a song from somewhere and it would tell you what it is?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

no, digitddog is right. I'd likeit to be able to write the metatags to iTunes. Not fond of the apps suggested tho. SongGenie especially is an awful app.


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

The main feature of Shazam or Soundhound seems to be recognition as I described it, which is why I thought you were looking for that. Glad you cleared it up. I got no suggestions either way anyway but interested to know what's out there too.


----------

